# Just moved to Mijas Costa



## Sahil88 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi,
Just moved to the Mijas Costa area and am getting to know people! Anyone else fairly new or just want to meet up would be great!


----------



## Trimragh (May 2, 2016)

Sahil88 said:


> Hi,
> Just moved to the Mijas Costa area and am getting to know people! Anyone else fairly new or just want to meet up would be great!


Hi There.
We plan to move to Mijas Costa early January next year and like yourself when we get there we would love to meet up with and get to know people. we are very excited about our move.
how do you like it so far?


----------



## Sahil88 (Apr 8, 2016)

Absolutely loving it! People are friendly, weather is perfect and generally a great place. No complaints whatsoever!


----------



## socal_okie (May 23, 2016)

How did you pick Mijas Costa over other areas in Costa Del Sol?


----------



## Natashaelizabeth (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey what your name? 

I'm Natasha (24) I've lived in Benalmadena a while now with my boyfriend (about a year) but looking to make some friends who actually live here, lots coming and going. Let me know if your still looking to meet new people, I set up another thread with a similar idea as well


----------

